# Public Land Buck Thread



## Deleted member 35556 (Sep 20, 2019)

Post 'Em if you've got 'em.  Here's some of the public land bucks we're chasing with bows this year.  Ground rules for this thread, don't ask where the pictures are taken cause nobody is going to give up their honey holes anyhow.


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 25, 2019)

nice! I know exactly where that is. I am going to check a cam this week. Ill post some pics if I get anything good.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 25, 2019)

whitney90 said:


> nice! I know exactly where that is. I am going to check a cam this week. Ill post some pics if I get anything good.


You may have the same bucks. ?


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 25, 2019)

I should. I hung my camera above his.


ah im jokin, I have no idea where that is. just trying to scary him


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 25, 2019)

This one could also qualify for the old style camo thread...
... or the old Polaroid photos thread.

That's a 'trebark' D.U. hat from the 80s.


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Sep 26, 2019)

That picture is amazing.


----------



## The Donk (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## sgrantham (Oct 25, 2019)

Shot this one last Friday evening on public land.


----------



## cohuttahunter (Oct 26, 2019)

That's a great buck!  Congratulations!


----------



## The Donk (Oct 28, 2019)

Nice buck!


----------



## Whit90 (Oct 28, 2019)

Got this guy on some public ground Saturday morning. I gruntted a couple of times and he came in looking for a fight!


----------

